# Trying to self install Cinema Connect Kit with HR34



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I had the HR34 installed a couple weeks ago and DirecTV tech had so much trouble getting the MRV and everything else to work, he forgot to install the Cinema Connect Kit. Not wanting to hassle with having him back out, I got Direct to send me the kit for my husband to install. He's usually really good with this stuff, but cannot figure out how to do it at all. 

We are hardwired from the HR34 to our internet router and my husband says the instructions are only for "wireless connection." Can anyone here help us or give us a diagram of out to do it?

Thanks in advance!
Cheryl


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you are hardwired to the router, you don't need the CCK. Just go into the HR34 menus for network setup - it should get everything set by default.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

stevel said:


> If you are hardwired to the router, you don't need the CCK. Just go into the HR34 menus for network setup - it should get everything set by default.


Hmmm...when I try to get the On Demand movies, I get a blank screen or absolutely nothing happens.

Cheryl


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Just checked the Network Setup and we appear to have done everything right, but when you click on: Cinema Plus or DirectTV Cinema, absolutely nothing happens. 

On my old HR20 in the kitchen I can get all the Video on Demand menus and have actually downloaded movies, but those options don't seem to work on the new box.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It can take up to 24-hrs for the OnDemand stuff to appear after you've connected to the internet.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Just FYI - the purpose of the CCK is to provide a network connection to the HRxx by wireless from your router. If you are hardwired, or are using DECA (where the network signal is on the coax along with the satellite feed), the CCK is not used.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> It can take up to 24-hrs for the OnDemand stuff to appear after you've connected to the internet.


We've had the HR34 connected to the internet for more like 24 days now...



Cheryl


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Have you tried resetting your HR34?
Does it pass its Networking Test and show "internet connected"?


----------

